# Vodafone or eircom broadband



## mango7 (3 Apr 2012)

I have to change home broadband provider as cost with present too expensive.
I have been looking at eircom and vodafone as follows:
eircom- up to 10gb for €40 per month
Vodafone- up to 40gb for €40 per month.

At present I do not use more than 10gb.

I live in Ballincollig, cork area.

Any views would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## mango7 (3 Apr 2012)

Anyone any help to offer


----------



## naughto (3 Apr 2012)

iam with vodafone have never had any problems with them.i play xbox live as well and my ping is around 35-40


----------



## serotoninsid (4 Apr 2012)

IF you do decide to go with vodafone, make sure they honour their commitment - re. free router.  They have a decent router advertised on their website -saying it comes for free with any new broadband a/c.  However, in my case, they sent a cheap n cheerful router....so definitely one to watch.


----------



## naughto (4 Apr 2012)

serotoninsid said:


> IF you do decide to go with vodafone, make sure they honour their commitment - re. free router.  They have a decent router advertised on their website -saying it comes for free with any new broadband a/c.  However, in my case, they sent a cheap n cheerful router....so definitely one to watch.


i got the white one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and i would be a heavy user,cos i got the extra 30gb a month to bring my total to 70gb a month.i had only 1 problem with is but it was vodafone vault the firmware update they sent out was had to be rolled back to an old date because it was causing so much hassel.i have 3 laptops and a xbox running of it.thers no smoke out of the router yet any way.


----------



## STEINER (4 Apr 2012)

mango7 said:


> I have to change home broadband provider as cost with present too expensive.
> I have been looking at eircom and vodafone as follows:
> eircom- up to 10gb for €40 per month
> Vodafone- up to 40gb for €40 per month.
> ...



Do you need fixed line broadband?  At home I've only used a usb mobile modem with my laptop for about 4 years now, first with 3mobile at €20 per month 15gb allowance, and now with o2 at €17 per month with 15gb allowance.  I only changed to o2 to save €3 per month as I have an o2 mobile phone and they give a €3 discount on the monthly modem.

If you barely use 10gb per month, I wouldn't pay €40 every month for this.


----------



## wednesday (4 Apr 2012)

for €44 a month with vodafone I get:
broadband with 40gb download
local and national calls anytime included
200 minutes to 3 nominated mobiles
and free calls to UK landlines (because I am a bill-pay vodafone mobile customer)

Bargain


----------



## gm88 (9 Apr 2012)

That sounds like a good deal, Wednesday.  Currently paying €30.49 to Eircom just for Broadband, and then approx €45 pm to Hive telecom (were Euphony) for calls & line rental.  

Is is possible to just order the Vodafone package online & set it up myself & then cancel the direct debits to the other two companies? or is there more involved?


----------



## mango7 (21 Jun 2012)

Hi

Anyone know which is best in ballincollig area
OR AN OPINION ON O2 mobile broadband or any other that is reliable?
Is mobile broadband as good as regular broadband


----------



## martindfs (21 Jun 2012)

im currently with UTV broadband and i must say they are excellent. free landline calls and unlimited internet/download which is fast for E45pm. this is my 6th year with them and would never touch eircom again after chainging to them in 2011 for 5months which was a disaster so i prompty switched back to utv.


----------



## Leo (22 Jun 2012)

mango7 said:


> Anyone know which is best in ballincollig area


 
They're exactly the same, they use the same cable to the exchange. So go with the cheaper provider.


----------



## roker (2 Jul 2012)

I am with Vodafone, they are very good, and since they upgraded the local exchange I am getting up to 6 mbps paying for 3. Only problem before the upgrade they would not accept they had a problem and kept blaming my house for the slow speed.


----------



## joanod (2 Jul 2012)

How do I find out where my exchange is and what its capabilities are?

Thanks 
J


----------



## Leo (2 Jul 2012)

joanod said:


> How do I find out where my exchange is and what its capabilities are?


 
Eircom, and I think Vodafone have tools on their websites to let you check the compatability of your phone line. Enter your phone number and it'll tell you what exchange you're on.


----------



## joanod (2 Jul 2012)

Im with Vodafone I should have said and I find them good enough - I did have a few customer services issues but after I contacted the regulator because the issues were not being dealt with they quick smart sorted everything out.

At the moment I think Vodafone is cheaper.....but that may change...

And thank you Leo for your reply

J


----------



## Spear (2 Jul 2012)

One thing to note, customer service with Eircom is really poor at the moment. I hear they have recently changed customer service provider.


----------



## bluemac (3 Jul 2012)

Vodafone sent a lady round our rural area signing people up, talking to a lot of people she gave a great pitch and lots swapped. However she was saying the exchange had been upgraded and told people they would get Xmb broadband for the €xx monthly amount.  once swapped there was no where near the speeds, exchange wasn't upgraded, in-fact you had to pay extra to increase the speed a little, one of the locals had it all hand written by her at the time and still vodafone wont honer what he signed up too!!


----------



## serotoninsid (3 Jul 2012)

bluemac said:


> one of the locals had it all hand written by her at the time and still vodafone wont honer what he signed up too!!


NEVER buy anything on your doorstep.  Why doorstep selling can't be banned completely is beyond me!


----------



## roker (6 Jul 2012)

+1 Airtricity wanted me to give my credit card details at the door.


----------



## Eithneangela (6 Jul 2012)

Can I just add to the mix of responses that I find the Vodafone service (I have only mobile broadband) absolutely appalling and when I ring Customer Services, I can rarely get somebody who can speak or understand English!  Just giving you a headsup - maybe their marketing is great at the moment, but the most important thing about any service is the after-customer-care. Vodafone and Customer Care do not work together, in my experience.


----------



## Spear (7 Jul 2012)

Eithneangela said:


> Can I just add to the mix of responses that I find the Vodafone service (I have only mobile broadband) absolutely appalling and when I ring Customer Services, I can rarely get somebody who can speak or understand English!  Just giving you a headsup - maybe their marketing is great at the moment, but the most important thing about any service is the after-customer-care. Vodafone and Customer Care do not work together, in my experience.



The OP's question was about home (fixed) broadband.


----------



## roker (21 Jul 2012)

You could just pop in to their many shops and get things sorted out


----------



## Knuttell (22 Jul 2012)

Been with Vodafone 3 years, initially there were problems with Broadband but they have disappeared and rarely have an outage (touchwood)

The Tech support Customer care team are excellent but the main customer care team is not great,however I pay circa €45 a month and get free national calls Broadband and 200 mins to 3 nominated Vodafone numbers,whats not to like.

I was with Eircom for years and I will use 2 cans and a piece of string before I give those useless donkeys one red cent of my money ever again.


----------



## iamthemoney (28 Jul 2012)

Knuttell said:


> Been with Vodafone 3 years,
> 
> I was with Eircom for years and I will use 2 cans and a piece of string before I give those useless donkeys one red cent of my money ever again.




actually eircom get money indirectly from you, as vodafone just resell the eircom  services, so yes eircom still get money indirectly from you.


----------

